# Does 180.3dB still stand?



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just wondering?

Is the world record still standing at 180.3?







Scott


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

IIRC 181.5dB

Competitor Stats: Hal Team Shocker


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Fabiano "Hal" dos Reis is the current record holder for dbDrag. He is a competitor from Brazil, using Shocker subwoofers, Taramps amplifiers and all wiring from Shok Industries (Shok Industries).


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

wow!! I can just imagine the sound of it


----------



## itsblown (Dec 6, 2011)

anyone have a link to his build?


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

itsblown said:


> anyone have a link to his build?


Equipment list would be awesome.







Scott (can ya hear me now) B


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Competitor Stats: Hal Team Shocker


----------

